# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  مى عز الدين: رقص تامر حسني بالملابس الداخلية لا يخدش الحياء

## الحصن نيوز

دافعت الفنانة المصرية مي عز الدين عن مشهد ليلة الدخلة، الذي جمعها بالمطرب الشاب تامر حسني بفيلم "عمر وسلمى 2"، بعد أن اتهمه البعض بأنه صادم وخادش للحياء، حيث رقص فيه تامر فوق السرير وهو يرتدي الملابس الداخلية "بوكسر"، فيما نفت ما تردد حول زيارتها لمسجد السيدة نفيسة لـ"فك النحس" الذي لازمها خلال الفترة الماضية.



أكثر...

----------

